# green-blue vomit?



## Penelope's Mom (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone!!

I need some help! I got Penelope up tonight to bond, and saw this puddle next to her. (Picture below) I cleaned it up and smelled it (to figure out what it might be), and it smelled of vomit. The only other time P threw up was when she was getting amoxicillin and metacam from the vet for her surgery, and that was food related and brown.

This stuff is blue-green, and there is nothing food-related that is that color. I did give her a small piece of apple last night, but she didn't eat it, she knocked the bowl over. She did eat all of her food, and nothing else was wet.

I do use adult under pads under her wheel, litter box, and food and water areas to catch anything that spills or leaks. (She doesn't like to use her litter box to urinate in, not sure why.) The color of the vomit-y liquid was the color of the back of the pad, but there were no signs of her licking or eating the pad. Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If I remember correctly, hedgehog bile is green which would explain the colour but not why she vomitted.


----------



## Penelope's Mom (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Nikki! It was just a weird color to me. She did it again tonight after attempting to eat a potentially old mealie.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You're welcome, if she keeps vomiting you will need to take her to a vet to find out why.


----------

